# Next forum meet - Birmingham, September?



## shiv (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello all!

Now Brighton has been and gone, we need to get going on the next one.

Birmingham lost out by 1 vote last time, so I'd like to propose we have the meet up here next time. 

To keep things spaced out a bit, being as we will have a do in November for the forum's birthday, I thought September would be a good month. Once we have got an idea if September is good, we can narrow down a date!

I just want to get an idea if everyone is happy with this. Birmingham has good connections with most parts of the country by train and coach, and I guess you could fly in if you wanted to?!

If you're seriously interested in coming, please could you fill in the poll so I can get a good idea of what people want?

Cheers

Shiv


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd be up for that,depends on the date in september though as my dad will be visiting.


p.s dont forget sam is arranging a meet in august as well.


----------



## shiv (Jul 6, 2010)

If Southampton is at the beginning of August, and Birmingham is say at the end of September, it'll leave a good bit of a gap


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 6, 2010)

*I'll be there but i need a good B & B to stay in as im not driving back or getting the train late sat nite, thanx in advance fer B & B's, & wot steffi said bout meet in august too *


----------



## gail1 (Jul 6, 2010)

i will be able to come to this one will need to find a b+b just wish i had been well enough to attend saturdays meet. At least this much notice will allow me to save some money up


----------



## aymes (Jul 6, 2010)

Very much up for this, it will just depend on the date as I am on holiday for some of September.


----------



## shiv (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm now thinking end of September, so the meetups aren't all too close together?

18th or the 25th, both are Saturdays? Plus outside of peak holiday times so travel might be cheaper...actually I have no idea if trains do holiday times, but you get my train of thought!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm there and some  Go Shiv Go!!! x


----------



## Viki (Jul 6, 2010)

I vote 18th!


----------



## shiv (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha I was leaning for the 25th, but I'm easy really!


----------



## Viki (Jul 6, 2010)

im being cheeky coz im away on the 25th . . .!!


----------



## ypauly (Jul 6, 2010)

I am in brum everyday during september, so the date doesn't matter.

Looking forward to it allready.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 6, 2010)

I could only do the beginning of the month. I might stay over as I don't know how long it would take to drive.


----------



## RachelT (Jul 6, 2010)

Brum's good, i can catch the train, but the 25th will be better for me. Warning though, the coinciding of being another year older and another year diabetic tends to make me a bit glum, if last year was anything to go by. No cake and the imminent arrival of another trip to the doctors..where's the fun in that?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 7, 2010)

As long as trains/b&b's arent to expensive Im game!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 7, 2010)

Much better having a meet not right down the bottom of the country! Even though there are a lot of people down there, well done on sorting this out.

Although as I said in the Southampton thread I won't commit I'm all over the shop with work and in me head at the mo but I'll keep my eyes peeled and with a bit of luck I'll head up and catch up with you all.

Stay safe

Rossi


----------



## cazscot (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends when in September, my first choice date would be 11th, 2nd choice 18th.  Not sure if I could make the 25th but would try my hardest .  Would try and drive/travel down on the Friday and stay 2 nights in a b and b.


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2010)

Bump bump!

So - 18th or 25th? A couple of people have preference but does anyone else?


----------



## shirl (Jul 20, 2010)

18th betta for me Shiv, but 25th at a push . . . . .
as long as I get to actually *meet* people face to face at last!!  Shirl x


----------



## am64 (Jul 20, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Brum's good, i can catch the train, but the 25th will be better for me. Warning though, the coinciding of being another year older and another year diabetic tends to make me a bit glum, if last year was anything to go by. No cake and the imminent arrival of another trip to the doctors..where's the fun in that?



hey september is my D aniversarity  aswell and also my 1st year annniversary of using the forum !!  love to come ...decide a date etc and i will see if i can get the weekend off family dutys !!


----------



## shiv (Jul 21, 2010)

Saturday 18th September then??

I will have a scout around for decent/cheap/not-out-in-the-sticks b&bs, hotels etc - we'll be out of peak season though yay!

Bus links are pretty damn good throughout Birmingham, so if you don't mind a bus journey back to the city centre I reckon we can find places cheap enough! (not that I will need a hotel, but y'know!)


----------



## cazscot (Jul 21, 2010)

18th September is the date I joined the forum (the very day I was diagnosed) so it will be my 1 year anniversary then!  So it will be a double celebration ??? for me.

I plan to travel down sometime on the Friday and stay both Friday and Saturday night, any pointers to good b and b would be greatly appreciated .  Oh I cant wait getting really excited


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2010)

cazscot said:


> 18th September is the date I joined the forum (the very day I was diagnosed) so it will be my 1 year anniversary then!  So it will be a double celebration ??? for me.
> 
> I plan to travel down sometime on the Friday and stay both Friday and Saturday night, any pointers to good b and b would be greatly appreciated .  Oh I cant wait getting really excited



That's wonderful Carol - I will look forward to meeting you!


----------



## aymes (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it. I'm going on holiday a couple of days later and it's a big journey (4 1/2hrs each way!) to do so close to that.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2010)

if the 18th is confirmed as soon as possible, and I can get the cheap rail fare, I look forward to meeting up


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2010)

Hazel said:


> if the 18th is confirmed as soon as possible, and I can get the cheap rail fare, I look forward to meeting up



That would be brilliant Hazel! Shiv, I do think we need to set this in stone now, for the reasons Hazel and others suggest - getting the best deals for travel and accomodation, especially if travelling a long way.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

Aw I cant make it but hope you all have a great time.


----------



## shiv (Jul 21, 2010)

Then let's set it in stone:

Birmingham meet, Saturday 18th September


----------



## cazscot (Jul 21, 2010)

Right I am off to book tickets be back soon  x


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeh, Train booked for ?28, Yeh!!!!!

So count me in for the Saturday 18th Saturday.

Yeh!!!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

Brilliant!! A bit closer to the time (I'll forget if you tell me now) you must let me know when & which station you arrive at so between me and Paul we can get everyone in one place


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Yeh, Train booked for ?28, Yeh!!!!!
> 
> So count me in for the Saturday 18th Saturday.
> 
> Yeh!!!



Hazel I got mine for ?28 quid as well, are you on the 5:50 from Glasgow Central and coming back on the 11.20 from Birmingham New Steet on Sunday by any chance?


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I won the award for commitment last time, you guys definitely get it this time!

I'll have a look at some hotels, b&bs etc for you over the next couple of days. Are you happy to be a bus ride out of the city centre, or would you prefer to be in the city itself? The buses here are very good in terms of reliability.


----------



## gail1 (Jul 22, 2010)

love to come thinking of staying overnight friday and sat is anyone else doing this maybe think of same b+b /hotel im getting excited


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

shiv said:


> I think I won the award for commitment last time, you guys definitely get it this time!
> 
> I'll have a look at some hotels, b&bs etc for you over the next couple of days. Are you happy to be a bus ride out of the city centre, or would you prefer to be in the city itself? The buses here are very good in terms of reliability.




Thanks Shiv, I don't mind as long as the room is cheap/comfortable .  Wouldnt want to pay more than about ?40 for a room (if that is possible)...  Oh I am getting soooo excited, cant wait LOL!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2010)

Carol, Yes I am - yeh!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Carol, Yes I am - yeh!




Yipee


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

That's great that you can travel together! Last time I looked at tickets it was around ?30 from Southampton, so you've got a pretty good deal! Is it because you pay in Scottish pounds?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2010)

No Alan, we just get better value for money. ha.

Are you going too?   Will you travel back on the Saturday?   I am travelling early on Saturday and coming home lunch time on the Sunday.

Now I need to secure a wee b/b for the night

Looking forward to meeting up wih friends, old and new


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Hazel, I normally try to get back to my own bed the same day, although Brum is a bit further out than usual, so might stopover Saturday night.


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv3779r/hotel-reservations/7684_paragon-hotel-birmingham.aspx -- ?35 a night, just outisde the the city centre itself - and being as I'm so close, I'd be happy to walk you all to the station in the morning!!

The other one I found is the Etap hotel which again is in the city and a literal 3 - 4 min walk from the train station, that's ?45 a night for a double room.

I've been looking for the Saturday night, just to mention! Haven't looked at Friday although I imagine it would be much the same.


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

edit...typical. I just clicked on the link to check it was working and the price has gone up to ?40 for the night!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry for like, triple posting...but just wanted to point out the obvious that if anyone is happy to share a room with someone else, it would bring your costs down a fair bit, but obv not everyone wants to share a room!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Shiv, I have booked a room at the Paragon for the Saturday night


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Shiv, I too have the Peragon for the Saturday night.

So, all done and dusted, just have to wait now.


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, haven't been around for a bit and am intrigued by the planned Birmingham meet - where will you meet and what will you do?  Never been to one before but am tempted.  Karen.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been around for a bit and am intrigued by the planned Birmingham meet - where will you meet and what will you do?  Never been to one before but am tempted.  Karen.



Hi Karen, nice to see you again! I don't think we've decided a schedule yet - Shiv's in charge of this one! No doubt a pub and something fun and lots of chat etc. they've all been great so far - here's the last one we had, in Brighton:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/brighton-forum-meet-july-3rd-2010.html


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for that, have looked at your blog - loads of great pics, looks like a great day - and I love your poems!  I'll keep coming back on here to find out what you have planned, I'm not too far from Birmingham.


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

Flutterby, definitely come along! As Northe said we usually just camp out at a pub. Birmingham is really small, so if anyone wanted to go and do any shopping, or go to the museums/Sealife centre/etc etc etc, it's all within very close walking distance.

I have a bar in mind: http://www.pennyblacksbar.com/ -- Penny Black's. It's a lovely bar next to the canal, it's got seating inside and out and the prices aren't out of this world. It's also just a few minutes from the train station (and very easy to get to if you wanted to make your way there without someone picking you up - you just ask to be pointed in the direction of the Mailbox, go out the back of it and it's there!). The food is a bit more pricey, but there's plenty of places to eat in the immediate area, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

I'm hoping to bring some people along that aren't on the forum (some MyD people), so there will be plenty of Brummies to hand!

There is another place I would LOVE us to go, the Canalside Cafe which is 10 seconds from the other place - it's a converted cottage, but it's so small there's no way we'd all fit in there. For anyone sticking around until later when the numbers die down I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww thanks Shiv, you make me feel welcome.  I know Birmingham fairly well and have a friend who works in the city so can pick his brain as to the pub you mention.  I know New St stn anyway so no problem there.  I will put it in my diary and do my best, would like to meet you all.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2010)

Shiv, your venue looks the part.   Thanks for all you are dong


----------



## SacredHeart (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like I might be able to do this one for under ?20.00


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Shiv, your venue looks the part.   Thanks for all you are dong



Certainly looks better than the Penny Black in Sheffield, near Pond St bus station - you had to run past that to dodge all the people getting thrown through the windows!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

Can I just have an idea of who is going to arrive first aka what time I need to be at the train station? Between myself and Paul (and any other willing volunteers!!) we should be able to take it in turns to pick people up from the train station. If you need my mobile number please PM me 

edit: I'm getting a bit ahead of myself really aren't I...it's 2 months away lol!


----------



## gail1 (Jul 22, 2010)

have looked at both hotel sites and both have showers in room due to reasons i dont want to go into i need a room bb with a bath any ideas sorry to be a pain will travel up friday come back on sunday
sorry to be a pain
im so looking forward to this


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

gail1 said:


> have looked at both hotel sites and both have showers in room due to reasons i dont want to go into i need a room bb with a bath any ideas sorry to be a pain will travel up friday come back on sunday
> sorry to be a pain
> im so looking forward to this



Do you mean a room without a shower Gail, or that you need a bath and the rooms you found only have shower cubicles?  I think most have showers over the bath, in rooms with baths. Sorry if I'm being thick!


----------



## shiv (Jul 22, 2010)

Gail - have you tried calling any of the hotels? PM me if you like


----------



## gail1 (Jul 23, 2010)

have looked at some of the hotels and am going to be calling them in next couple of days cheers


----------



## cazscot (Jul 23, 2010)

The penny blacks bar looks great.  My train tickets arrived today


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 24, 2010)

If I'm not on hols I'll be there. Mum's doing the cheap sun holiday offer lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd like it to be early in September if possible as I am on duty to take my little sister to a variety of open days, I think she's booked herself one at Girton College Cambridge for the 25th so that's not an option for me.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2010)

TomH said:


> I'd like it to be early in September if possible as I am on duty to take my little sister to a variety of open days, I think she's booked herself one at Girton College Cambridge for the 25th so that's not an option for me.
> 
> Tom



We've already settled on the 18th Tom  Shiv - maybe start a new thread with the date in the title?


----------

